
Show HN: A Tic Tac Toe “AI” Built with Only HTML and CSS - lbatchelor
https://css-ttt.netlify.com/
======
ajurna
there's a bug where it claims i lost when i didn't. bottom left, top right,
bottom right, middle right. it will then say green wins.

~~~
lbatchelor
Hiya, I pushed a fix last night when someone reported something similar.

I tried your sequence and it looks like it loses now so I think that might be
fixed.

~~~
Nadya
Still bugged for me - the green and red turns take place on the same "turn" so
I end up with green and red winning and it staying green wins - even though
red went first.

This is what it looks like:
[https://vgy.me/wXP18k.gif](https://vgy.me/wXP18k.gif)

~~~
lbatchelor
Oh! Apologies. You are completely right. No idea how I missed that.

Pushed a fix. Thanks for reporting!

